# In-door 'mini-kegerator'



## coyote-1

Here's my new minikeg in-door tap for my homebrew. Fed by a paintball 16oz CO2 bottle. I fashioned the metal piece from a 3" wide floor saddle, and the faucet is in a piece of oak.


----------



## deltadude

Next tell the wife you had to drill that hole through the fridge door because you back's is about to give out due to stooping and pulling that facet lever.
Safety first!
Better put a non skid mat under the door for those buddies who can't say no.


----------



## bob g

Great job!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

That is one small batch of homebrew....I'd go thirsty staying at your house....setup looks great. I'm switching to handtappers for my two kegs in my bar when I finally get a new fridge. Dont think the wife will let me drill two holes in it. keep up the good work....as they say, relax and have a home brew....

question...do you get a lot of foam using such a short supply from the keg?


----------



## sumosmoke

That's pretty dang creative ...


----------



## coyote-1

A batch yields 3 minikegs and 8-12 bottles... no thirsting here  :)
Not getting any foaming issues so far. The pours have a nice head on them, but nothing more. I've used a technique I learned on the Northern Homwbrew forums - it's an epoxy syringe inside the keg that artificially 'lenghtens' the tubing. Works great.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

can you expand on the epoxy syringe techniqe?


----------



## coyote-1

It's called an epoxy mixing nozzle. 







You simply cut the tip off to permit 1/4" of flow, and insert the thing somewhere into your beer line. It has a spiral innard that works like a coiled tube - it increases the length of tube the beer has to travel from intake to faucet spout. That helps bring down the foaminess; it gets you a better pour.

On Northern Homebrewer, the guy who posted it had it in the middle of the beer line between the tap and the faucet. I have mine as part of the tap itself, inside the keg.

EDIT: The final piece of my puzzle has arrived. To this point I've been using copper tubing in the tap. It's fine for the short-term, but over the long haul beer reacts with the copper and it's not good for you. The replacement stainless 1/4" tubing is arriving today. I will bend two pieces, one for my portable tap and one for this new tap.


----------

